# French Fries



## 22443 (Apr 12, 2005)

Okay, so here's the deal. Burger King french fries? Don't make me sick. McDonalds french fries....as far as I remember (haven't had them since last summer) don't make me sick. Frozen fries that you bake in your oven don't make me sick. But any french fries I get from any restaurant make me really sick within a half hour of eating them. I can understand not getting sick from the fries you make in your oven since they aren't being fried...but aren't the fries in Burger King fried in oil, like restaurants? So why does one make me sick but not the other???!!!This IBS doesn't make any sense. I've been trying to figure it out for almost 4 years now.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

Could be the oil the use? Maybe you could find out what kinds of oils are used and this may answer your question.I know many of the chains have started using a "healthier oil" to cut down on the trans fatty acids.


----------



## 15395 (Feb 24, 2006)

It could be that in restaurants they may also cook other foods in that same oil - such as fish or anything deep fried - batters can have wheat/gluten or all sorts of things you may be intolerant to.... Whereas McDonalds and Burger King usually only cook fries (and here in Aus, apple pies & hasbrowns) in the oil.


----------



## sancha (Dec 25, 2005)

i heard that mcdonalds uses a diffrent kind of oil when making thier fries ,that could be the reason why the fries dont make you sick


----------



## 16428 (Jan 3, 2006)

May also have something to do with the added salt and the time they are sitting to allow the oil to drain, as In fast food chains they are bulk made and sit for a few min's, whilst at a restaurant they are made and served quickly increasing the amount of oil left on the "Fries" Chips







McDonalds Says" French FriesPotatoes. Cooked in 100% rapeseed oil. no added flavourings. Dextrose: only added at beginning of season.Salt is added after cooking"Burger King says"FRENCH FRIES (FRIED) Potatoes, Partially Hydrogenated Soybean Oil, Modified Potato Starch, Rice Flour, Potato Dextrin, Salt, Leavening (Disodium Dihydrogen Pyrophosphate, Sodium Bicarbonate), Dextrose, Xanthan Gum, Sodium Acid Pyrophosphate added to preserve natural color."May help a bit?


----------

